# Cigarfest 2010 - worth it?



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got the email from CI about Cigarfest this year. The website didn't have a lot of info, so I've been surfing a bit to glean what I could. Seems like a love it or hate it kind of event. I'm about 8 hours away and it sounds like fun, but I wanted to hear what some of the Puffers thought. Is it more of a herf or marketing BS?

I'm definitely down for a unofficial Puffer herf if a lot are going!:first:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I've not gone myself, but I've read from various others that even if you don't get a ticket you can just herf outiside in the parking low. I guess that's what a looooot of people do, and you'll have a great time herfing and shootin' this shit.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Where is the event located?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like there are events at the big PA stores and the main event has been at Split Rock Resort in the Poconos, PA

Split Rock Resort & Golf Club - Indoor Waterpark - resort hotel in the Pocono Mountains of Pennsylvania - PA Resorts - Pocono Resorts

CIGARfest 2010 - Events, tickets, directions, cigars


----------



## BigRik (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to the 2009 Cigarfest and thougt it was worth every penny. I bought the $100 ticket last year and will try for the $125 ticket this year. Lots of freebies, great atmosphere. Great experience.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to go but they sure need to provide more info. The website lacks info completely. For someone who has never heard of it their promotion of it seems lacking.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

jsnake said:


> I would like to go but they sure need to provide more info. The website lacks info completely. For someone who has never heard of it their promotion of it seems lacking.


+1

Their website *SUX!*

If you're trying to promote something, seems like you would provide more information.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

BigRik said:


> I went to the 2009 Cigarfest and thougt it was worth every penny. I bought the $100 ticket last year and will try for the $125 ticket this year. Lots of freebies, great atmosphere. Great experience.


wow, thats a lot of stuff for a $100. i am looking forward to the day i can swing the trip to the Big Smoke, but this cigarfest looks like a great way to try some cigars too.


----------



## BigRik (Jan 3, 2010)

jsnake said:


> I would like to go but they sure need to provide more info. The website lacks info completely. For someone who has never heard of it their promotion of it seems lacking.


They promoted the same way last year. The tickets went on sale at 5:00 am and were sold out by 5:45. They sold 2500 tickets. Rooms at the resort went the same way. Last year was my first and I will go again this year. Say what you want about their website but I live about 10 minutes away from their super store and it has a great selection and atmosphere. These guys always have something going on.


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

me and a few friends are planning on going to this 
seems like its going to be a great weekend

jason


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in. I'm really interested, but wanted to hear from some BOTL who had attended previously. The website just doesn't help much. 

It would be about an 8 or 9 hr drive for me. Not a huge deal, but would really like to make it worth my while!


----------



## BigRik (Jan 3, 2010)

Stench said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I'm really interested, but wanted to hear from some BOTL who had attended previously. The website just doesn't help much.
> 
> It would be about an 8 or 9 hr drive for me. Not a huge deal, but would really like to make it worth my while!


I think you would find it worth the trip. I met people from as far away as Spain. But I'm telling you, be online as soon as the tickets go on sale or you will be out ofluck.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2009)

My co-worker went last year. Granted, we're just 3 hours away, but he said it was an awesome time. For the money spent on the ticket we walked away with a ton of good freebies. I think I'm going to try and go this year, or get him to go back.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I wasn't trying to knock the event. I am really hoping to attend some this year. I guess if they sell out fast they don't need to worry about promoting it. It would just be nice if they provided more info up front so guys like me who live half way across the country could make a good decision about what event(s) to attend.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I went to cigarfest in 2007 and had a great time. 

I forget which year afterwards, but LOTS of us were pissed, because we didn't know the tickets were on sale, and we missed out. 

I have not been back since, but for the stuff you get, the ticket price is worth it. If you can swing it, get the V.I.P. tickets...as you can breeze through the venders before the rest of the crowd gets in. 

If not, be prepared to stand in long lines.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I work night shift, so theres a good chance I'll be up at 5am anyway for ticket sales. I've read a lot of complaints about 08 or 09 when ticket sales weren't well publicized..one of the reasons I wanted to get more info from other BOTL.

Do you make your reservations at the resort at the same time you buy tickets or is that separate? 

Considering how far I'll be coming, an extra $50 for a VIP ticket would be a no brainer!


----------



## batboy (Jan 4, 2010)

It appears the Split Rock is already soldout rooms for the entire month of May. Unless CI has blocked off rooms and selling them I guess I'll be staying somewhere else.

Matt


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Stench said:


> I work night shift, so theres a good chance I'll be up at 5am anyway for ticket sales. I've read a lot of complaints about 08 or 09 when ticket sales weren't well publicized..one of the reasons I wanted to get more info from other BOTL.
> 
> Do you make your reservations at the resort at the same time you buy tickets or is that separate?
> 
> Considering how far I'll be coming, an extra $50 for a VIP ticket would be a no brainer!


Not sure if your response was directed for me to answer, but I bought my tickets right online from CI. I live in Pa., about 2 hours tops away from Split rock, so there was no need for me to book a room. 
Definitely get the V.I.P. tickets.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, this Look freakin sweet. I'm definitely going to try to get some ticket for this....should be interesting since you guys posted that they sold all the tickets in 45 min.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this only 1-day event ... on May 1st ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Good morning gents! 

CigarFest started off as a one day event 6 years ago. It's now a full weekend - with events at our SuperStore and Downtown Bethlehem store going on Thursday, Friday and Saturday (for those who couldn't get tickets). We've even had a pancake breakfast at the SuperStore on Sunday in previous years.

The CigarFest.org website will be updated as events are finalized. If you're interested in attending, enter your email address to receive updates right to your in-box.

I've been to every one of them and can tell you that each year gets better and better. I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning gents!
> 
> CigarFest started off as a one day event 6 years ago. It's now a full weekend - with events at our SuperStore and Downtown Bethlehem store going on Thursday, Friday and Saturday (for those who couldn't get tickets). We've even had a pancake breakfast at the SuperStore on Sunday in previous years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Trish! :hug:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I am 98% sure I'm going. My buddy is getting married in June and I plan to take him as his wedding gift. It'll be a good weekend for sure.


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

I am going to go this year for first time. From what ive read looks great. Wish they posted more info but if they sell out in less than 45 min the if no need to promote it.:smoke2:


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Are they always held in the northeast? If not, if they every come down this way (Texas or so) I would definitely go. It seems like it would be fun.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

I went to the 2008 one and it was great. Like others have said, tons of freebies so tickets are definetely worth the price. We got a cheapie humidor with 20+ sticks, another 25+ from the kiosks, a duffel bag, hats, lunch, live band, CAO Flavorettes... Highlight was probably meeting Nick Perdomo, a real stand up guy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think anything is worth what you want out of it as long as your expectations are met. I went to the Big Smoke in Chicago some years back and spent a lot of money cuz I took the wife with me,,,big mistake. Two tickets later, 2 days in a Chicago Hotel, meals, gas getting there, blah blah blah I was in the hole big time. Now, I do my own CigarFest and only spend about $200 for 4 nights. This includes everything from great meals, room, etc etc. It starts in Miami and then moves to 2 or 3 other Caribbean areas and I smoke all day long, spend time on the beach admiring uhhhh,,,,the countryside and the natives to these indigenous areas. The drinks are pretty cheap as I get mine by the bottle. In fact. I am planning two of these CigarFests this year.


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

Cigar Fest will always be in the northeast it is hosted by Cigars International in Bethleham PA. cigarsinternational.com is a great store with great people and great prices. They have weekly and daily specials worth signing up for. CI also has regular events at the store. I am only an hour from the store and worth the trip.


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Last year....being a cigar noob.....I figured I would go to my first Cigarfest. Waited til about 7 am to log into the 'ol figuring I'd be good to go.....YEAH RIGHT!!! SOLD OUT. Not this year.....computer will remain on and and the website will be up, alarm clock will be set, and credit card will be in hand. It's about a 6 hr but what the hell. :car:


----------



## CigarMayhem (Jan 23, 2010)

I attended last year for the first time. What a blast! Definitely worth it. Here's a low-down based on what I know about last year and previous years... (and FYI, you dig up a lot of info about the event by looking at previous years events which are maintained on the website at cigarfest.org).

They issued about 2500 tickets last year. Some for $100, some for $125 and others are what they call VIP tickets that are sold via auction. Yes the sell out quick so we had to go for the auction tickets which ended up costing us about $160 each. The VIP tickets get you in at 11:00 AM, the $125 tickets got you in at noon and everyone else came in at 1:00.

The rooms are already blocked off by CI. When you get your tickets they'll come with a letter from the resort explaining how to make a reservation for a room using the info in the letter to get the blocked off rooms (can't remember if they were at a special rate or not). We got a Villa and had 5 guys, which was a little crowded. We'll get two villas this year. It was about $250 a night or so for the villas not sure about the other rooms or what rates will be like this year. 

There are sponsored parties and events besides the main event on Sat. There was a Man-O-War event on Friday afternoon. Fri night was a party sponsored by Rocky Patel. Sat night there was a get together sponsored by Drew Estate and another by Oliveros. Plus there will be events at the stores starting on Thur and if I'm not mistaken there was even a golf outing/tournament on Friday during the day last year. 

Checkout the links to the previous years to get more info about what has happened in the past and you'll have an idea about what to expect. 

We also had a last minute addition to the group and were able to get a ticket for him on ebay about a week or two before the event so even if you don't get tickets through CI just keep your eyes open for other avenues. 

Let me know if you've got other questions and I'd be glad to provide what info I can (keeping in mind everything I'm saying here is pretty much speculation).

Hope to see you there.

Mark


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

:hat::ssStill waiting for info to be released. I am going to be at super store at 2am to wait for 5am ticket sales to open. I will also bring my lap top in case they do online orders.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone gotten any info? Tickets go on sale in less than 11 days and I'm curious about the prices.


----------



## CigarMayhem (Jan 23, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Has anyone gotten any info? Tickets go on sale in less than 11 days and I'm curious about the prices.


Last year there were three levels of tickets $100 tickets and $125 tickets that were sold out within an hour of the opening time for ticket sales.

There were also VIP tickets that were sold via auction and this was the only option left so that's how we got our tickets last year. We ended up paying $160 per ticket which wasn't bad. We'll probably go for the VIP tickets again even if the others aren't sold out because we thought the extras for the VIP tickets were worth it.

Mark


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CigarMayhem said:


> Last year there were three levels of tickets $100 tickets and $125 tickets that were sold out within an hour of the opening time for ticket sales.
> 
> There were also VIP tickets that were sold via auction and this was the only option left so that's how we got our tickets last year. We ended up paying $160 per ticket which wasn't bad. We'll probably go for the VIP tickets again even if the others aren't sold out because we thought the extras for the VIP tickets were worth it.
> 
> Mark


What were the extras?


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

:crash:CIGAR FEST INFO POSTED ONLINE!!!!! "sign up online for info" what the hell. i signed up with 2 email addresses and never got notification. Kept checking online and found the info posted .


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

heinelec said:


> :crash:CIGAR FEST INFO POSTED ONLINE!!!!! "sign up online for info" what the hell. i signed up with 2 email addresses and never got notification. Kept checking online and found the info posted .


Hmmm. Wonder when the emails will arrive.


----------



## CigarMayhem (Jan 23, 2010)

My email with the ticket sales details arrived last night at 9:30. Unfortunately I didn't get on the computer last night so I didn't see it 'til this AM.

Details are also on the Cigarfest.org website. One thing they don't mention that isn't apparently clear is that you will also get a letter from Split Rock Resort with details about how to obtain a room reservation. I can't remember if the letter arrived with the tickets or what but all the rooms are blocked off at the resort so you can't make a reservation with the info in the letter.

M.


----------



## CigarMayhem (Jan 23, 2010)

To ekengland07:

We also got the Cigarfest shirts which provided us with more freebies (and the shirts were pretty cool by themselves), so I can't remember if there were really extra "freebies" with the VIP tickets, but I do know the VIP ticket holders are let in at least an hour before anyone else. Actually that's the wrong name to use 'cause they have VIH tickets that are not what I'm calling the VIP tickets. The general admission tickets are $100, the Very Important Herfer (VIH) are $125 and the CigarNut tickets are the ones I'm talking about that get sold via an auction. 

What they do is stagger the times the ticket holders come in. 11:00 AM for Cigarnut tickets, then noon for the VIH and 1:00 PM for the general admission tickets. I don't know when they ran out of some of the freebie items, but we got a Gurkha hat at the Gurkha booth that I know some people didn't get 'cause I was asked a couple times where I got it. So that and having an hour to go around to a lot of the booths to get the free smokes before everyone else was there made things easier and the lines weren't as long. 

M.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

I was this was a little closer to me so I could go!


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just a head up. I called CI and the rep told me the tickets don't go on sale until Feb 8th @ 5am Eastern time. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a couple VIH tickets and going on a little road trip.

Edit: Never mind, I can't believe I missed the huge letters stating that in the email.


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

You dont have to go to the store sales are online and phone too. they arent selling the cigar nut tickets till 6am and by that time the general and VIH will be sold out. I am going to buy the VIH and then try to get the nut tickets. I am sure there will be someone to buy my VIH tickets if i can get the nut tickets. If i have any tickets left i will post.:thumb::thumb:The wife even suggested i get a room SWEET.:banana::clap2:


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

:clap2:Life is good. Watched Devils beat Maple Leafs in a great game and i just won my VIH cigar fest tickets at CI's 5 vegas event. Thank you Cigars International and 5 Vegas.:third:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

John -

It was great meeting you at the 5 Vegas event! I was thrilled that at least one of the folks hanging around the :beerchug: bar with me won the tickets. 

For those of you who have been to an event at our Super Store, we often have a bar set up for various drink tastings. CI has discovered that I can pour liquid into cups like a champ! Now, if I have to mix it with something, we have trouble....LOL

If you make it to CigarFest, please look for me and say Hi! And John - I'll see you at the next Super Store event!


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how CI runs the cigar nut ticket auction? Is the a cap or buy it now option and haw much they went for last year?:frusty:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I've been trying to get tickets from 5:01 AM and it won't add anything to my cart. GRRRR.


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

getting same error here nothing in my cart


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

Call in i got through:grouphug:


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Now it says to call in to place an order , you would think they would be prepared for this. Oh well going back to bed .night all


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

im having the same problem


jason


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> I think anything is worth what you want out of it as long as your expectations are met. I went to the Big Smoke in Chicago some years back and spent a lot of money cuz I took the wife with me,,,big mistake. Two tickets later, 2 days in a Chicago Hotel, meals, gas getting there, blah blah blah I was in the hole big time. Now, I do my own CigarFest and only spend about $200 for 4 nights. This includes everything from great meals, room, etc etc. It starts in Miami and then moves to 2 or 3 other Caribbean areas and I smoke all day long, spend time on the beach admiring uhhhh,,,,the countryside and the natives to these indigenous areas. The drinks are pretty cheap as I get mine by the bottle. In fact. I am planning two of these CigarFests this year.


*I'm with you on this Gary*-- I was going to attend this event until I saw they were changing things with Tickets, Hotel rooms the list goes on. You guys do yourself a favor save your $$$$ for a herf were everyone could attend at no charge and spend your $$$ on cigars you will enjoy. Look at the cigars they give out and the swag is to benefit the company's (Free Publicity). I am curious if anyone knows what kind of money they pull in at this event--anyone? Please don't say you break even or make very little--we all know better than that--

My 2c.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

LOL now the website just went down.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I called in and finally got through. The operator said the IT is trying to make the website work, but they are having problems. However, they still have tickets as of right now. I got VIH.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I'm going to back to bed Since it doesn't look i'll be able to get a ticket.


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

finally got through and placed my phone order 
it took like 45 min and about 150 calls but i got them lol 

jason


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

jahoban said:


> finally got through and placed my phone order
> it took like 45 min and about 150 calls but i got them lol
> 
> jason


LOL I had my cell on my right ear and my wife's cell on my left. I alternated for 45 minutes until I got through. :drinking:


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

I got through on the phone around 5:50. I was able to get 3 VIH tix and 3 shirts. 

See you guys at the show.


----------



## jlb307 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was getting the same BS error trying to add the tickets to my cart! Kept trying to add 4, and none went in.
Tried the phone at the same time, busy of course. Finally started ringing, and it rang 12 times, no answer, and then got disconnected!!!!!
Went back to the page, the tickets magically appeared in my cart, and the time it took me to edit my order, THEY DISAPPEARED AGAIN!!!!!
Tried to go BACK, and then they were SOLD OUT!!!!!
Just gotta hope for the auction....or wait list....whatever.....

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, That almost what happened to me. I finally just called it quiet. was practically pulling my hair to get it. Now my only chance is the auction tickets. So should be interesting how high the price will go.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Misssed out over here too. It was frustrating.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Trex said:


> yeah, That almost what happened to me. I finally just called it quiet. was practically pulling my hair to get it. Now my only chance is the auction tickets. So should be interesting how high the price will go.


I heard last year that $160 would get you an auction ticket. Not sure if that price will hold this year or not.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

crossing my fingers to be so. The high is $220 and low is 100. It's going to be iffy since it still got 2 weeks. thought the auction site would be couple of hours but i guess not.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Trex said:


> crossing my fingers to be so. The high is $220 and low is 100. It's going to be iffy since it still got 2 weeks. thought the auction site would be couple of hours but i guess not.


The low is $130 now. I'd hurry in drop a bid for $170 since I think this be the low winning bid this yr.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was thinking of going too. Thanks for the feedback on your experiences!


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

just got off with ci customer service and really mad irght now!!!! i like everyone else got on the computer at 5 am sharp and was not able to do anything with the website, so i tried calling on their phone. i finally got through about one hour later with customer service placed an order of 4 general addmission tickets that were the only ones left. i gave the operator my name which was on file with them ,when i asked to add two shirts also the operator said he had a computer problem then i got disconnected. i then went online with my iphone to check my status online and it showed pending thinking it was ok.checked last night and it showed that it did not exist.as of today customer service said it would put me on a waiting list with no guarantees. as a long customer with ci i think this is total bullshit because they screwedup


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

I also had no lick on compute. Had 2 computers and 2 phones going. I was able to get through on phone at 5:05 and ordered 2 VIH and 2 shirts. called later to verify and was told they put me down for 2 general tickets but would put me on the waiting list. Still hoping on the auction.:smoke:


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

This is the reason why I stopped going to this event.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looking to hear from a rep from CI on this...anyone ask for them to come here and explain--where's [email protected] when you need her? Something tells me she is seeing this and probably wants to stay out of the thread!

Proves many here's point--I also will not "Ever" attend this event -- I would rather herf with friends and spend the $$$ on good cigars!!!


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

I finally got through by phone at 5:45 am to land my VIH ticket. Process leaves a lot to be desired. This will be my first one so we'll see how it goes. Hearing a lot of negative things but hoping for GOOD things. Hell, just the weekend away my be worth it....lol. :hat:


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

i wish that any rep from ci can clarify that one minute my order showed pending then a few hours later it showed nothing. i may be just another plain customer to them , but i have believe that customer service need to rectify that there was a problem and a mistake was made. i have been a loyal customer at ci for 2years now and a regular at the ci superstore, usually buying boxes of cigars everytime i visit. i think from now on i should give famous smokeshop some if not all my business after all who am i to complain? just another shlob. p.s. when your put on a waiting list it means you are shit out of luck sorry


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

jst2007 said:


> i wish that any rep from ci can clarify that one minute my order showed pending then a few hours later it showed nothing. i may be just another plain customer to them , but i have believe that customer service need to rectify that there was a problem and a mistake was made. i have been a loyal customer at ci for 2years now and a regular at the ci superstore, usually buying boxes of cigars everytime i visit. i think from now on i should give famous smokeshop some if not all my business after all who am i to complain? just another shlob. p.s. when your put on a waiting list it means you are shit out of luck sorry


I thought I posted to this last evening, but I guess I never hit 'enter'. As the person who has been responsible for the waitlist over the past 4 years, I can tell you that it does NOT mean you're out of luck. In fact, over these past 4 years, most everyone who has been on the list has gotten a ticket. This year, the list is longer so I'm not sure that will happen again. But its like playing the lottery - you can't win if you don't get a ticket. Same with the wait list - you definitely won't get a ticket if you're not on the list.

So....why not send me a message here. I'll be happy to respond to any questions or concerns you might have.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thx. for responding Trish sorry to hear you had a problem with your keyboard---There are several questions here and I'll try to put down a couple I have read--forgive me if I misread.

It seems everyone are trying to put in their basket but at check out they disappear only to come back to see they are there but won't allow them to get their orders.

They are using many ways to get tickets from one spot, ie 2-cell phones, land lines, PC etc. and have had disconnects.

I understand their frustration and can only imagine what they are thinking as to why they are not getting their tickets processed. On a personal level I noticed things during last years ticket sales (that I wish not to give my thoughts) that just did not seem kosher. Again this is just me and when I see something like last year and now this years event people lose interest--- maybe you can explain.

*So....why not send me a message here. I'll be happy to respond to any questions or concerns you might have.*

There are several questions above............................


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I posted to this last evening, but I guess I never hit 'enter'. As the person who has been responsible for the waitlist over the past 4 years, I can tell you that it does NOT mean you're out of luck. In fact, over these past 4 years, most everyone who has been on the list has gotten a ticket. This year, the list is longer so I'm not sure that will happen again. But its like playing the lottery - you can't win if you don't get a ticket. Same with the wait list - you definitely won't get a ticket if you're not on the list.
> 
> So....why not send me a message here. I'll be happy to respond to any questions or concerns you might have.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Is there a list to get a shirt?


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I've got a bid on Tickets. I really would like to go, hope the bidding doesn't go super high.


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

why should i have to enter the so called lottery for a chance to win when i had tickets in my basket only to tell me sorry your s--t out of luck better luck next time


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

not to sound sarcastic but last year i screwed up by calling in late at 6am and was told i would be on the top of the list. i never recieved any calls whatsoever about getting tickets,luckely i won tickets on the cigarnut bid instead. the only way i would feel better is to have a call or email from anyone at ci stating that i have guaranteed tickets waiting for me,it isnt that they are free tickets everyone encluding myself are paying for the tickets to attend the event NOW THAT WOULD BE CUSTOMER SERVICE AT ITS BEST


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Chubno said:


> *I've got a bid on Tickets. I really would like to go, hope the bidding doesn't go super high*.


Don't want to bust your bubble but this is what happened last year if memory serves me correctly--- they went way over price and that was why everyone got upset---I hope it works out for you--good luck!


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in the auction now and the price is up to $170. For those that have bought auction tickets in previous years, would you say it's worth that price?


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Im new to these forums, but I can see a sh*tty situation when I see one, and this my friends is a sh*tty situation... especially since Ive been reading this entire thread and the same problems from last year are happening again, why bother to participate is something the company wont bother to fix? Not to down talk this event or the company running it, but you consumers are the ones paying for it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*BINGO----what he ^ said...*.as everyone can see Trish or any CI rep. has yet to answer everyone's legit questions and looks to be doing what they do best---Ducking answering a patron to their sites questions---This is why I would never attend and event like this one...Not bashing here just stating the facts if you read the thread like obleedo above........Sad!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe I just missing it but I had a great time last year and I felt like I got a lot of bang for my duck and the fellowship with my brothers was awesome. I got my ticket last year for $140 and looks like my ticket this year will be $170 but I still feel like it's worth it.

I don't understand, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but I think it's worth it. Specially when I put in the fellowship with my friends.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Chubno said:


> Maybe I just missing it but I had a great time last year and I felt like I got a lot of bang for my duck and the fellowship with my brothers was awesome. I got my ticket last year for $140 and looks like my ticket this year will be $170 but I still feel like it's worth it.
> 
> I don't understand, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but I think it's worth it. Specially when I put in the fellowship with my friends.


Well, It sells out within minutes every yr. Enough said.


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

the problem is not that if is worth it but they way customers have been treated when they have done everything propper to pay for tickets only to be dropped on behalf of the ci customer service mistake then not owning up to it to rectify the problem


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

i would really like to see on these forums after this event on how many people on the so called waiting list actually got their tickets. doing some research from last years event most if not all people on the list that i have spoken to were not notified at all. myself included i had to go on the auction site to try and bid on tickets when my call was dropped last year and this year.this year i spoke to someone placed an order for tickets and shirts gave him my name which was onfile being a returning loyal customer then my call got dropped. tried calling for a few hours miserably then checked out my page on the ci site for ordering online.it showed pending order in the morning then nothing at night when i called to verify i was told they had no record sorry!!!! try the online bidding and my name would be put on waiting list.the propper way for customer service to fix this problem would have been to issue tickets on my original order not shove me aside


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That's what I remember Jay ^^^^^


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

I certainly hope it worth it since I'm shelling 180 for a Cigar Nut ticket that I didn't even want.

My friends and I had so much trouble with ordering that we were able to get 2 GA tickets, then forced to bid at the auction for our third. 

The sad part is that I have the cigar nut ticket and i'm not going to use it as it was intended. I'll be going in at the regular start time with my friends. I wish I could trade CI for a GA ticket.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Everyone I'm sure notice the lack of concern on CI's part. Now you see why I would never attend---They could offer me a ticket (or tickets) and I would give it away--just not interested in an event that's all about $$$$


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Face of Oblivion said:


> I certainly hope it worth it since I'm shelling 180 for a Cigar Nut ticket that I didn't even want.
> 
> My friends and I had so much trouble with ordering that we were able to get 2 GA tickets, then forced to bid at the auction for our third.
> 
> The sad part is that I have the cigar nut ticket and i'm not going to use it as it was intended. I'll be going in at the regular start time with my friends. I wish I could trade CI for a GA ticket.


I have a VIH ticket I'd trade for the Cigar Nut. I just figured I'd offer..... LOL


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Face of Oblivion said:


> I wish I could trade CI for a GA ticket.


I doubt you'd have any trouble trying to find someone to make this deal with you.


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess I should rephrase that. Lol. I really with I could trace my Cigar Nut ticket for a regular ticket and make up the difference in cost. In a perfect world


----------



## MaxBench (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's a challenge to get tickets each year _because demand is so high._ As far as value, it's high on the value chart for me because it's nearby and much, much cheaper than either of the Big Smokes. I've said it before, CI should extend this event for another day. The demand is obviously there.


----------



## slm19607 (Feb 28, 2010)

As the time gets closer to Cigarfest, there will be offers for tickets and people wanting to unload them. Am sure deals can be made. Friends and I went last year and had a fantastic time. This year hadn't planned to go due to personal reasons, but am still going and am now looking forward to the 1st of May. It is really a great experience, and I know last year walked away with more then the price of the ticket in stuff (general admission). This year the plan was the VIP tickets, but ended up with the Cigarnut route...which am planning to make the most of and get more of a chance to meet and get to talk to the owners a little more.


----------



## jlb307 (Feb 22, 2008)

slm19607 said:


> as the time gets closer to cigarfest, there will be offers for tickets and people wanting to unload them. Am sure deals can be made. Friends and i went last year and had a fantastic time. This year hadn't planned to go due to personal reasons, but am still going and am now looking forward to the 1st of may. It is really a great experience, and i know last year walked away with more then the price of the ticket in stuff (general admission). This year the plan was the vip tickets, but ended up with the cigarnut route...which am planning to make the most of and get more of a chance to meet and get to talk to the owners a little more.


that's the spirit, scooter!!!


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

:target::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:Got my tickets and all in order. life is good can't wait for the party.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

heinelec said:


> :target::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:Got my tickets and all in order. life is good can't wait for the party.


See ya there Bro! Mine arrived today, too.


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

got mine also 4 cigarnut tickets but i may have to sell one because my one buddy can not make it. i will see what happens soon


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

got my two tix today as well...can't wait!


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

im on some waiting list i have not heard from them at all..... keeping fingers crossed. hopefully next year they have a better website that can handle the load because this year it was a joke


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my tix and two shirts on Saturday. Only 25 more days!


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

I had 2 friends bail on me i have 1 general ,1 VIH and 2 xl shirts anyone interested?


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

heinelec said:


> I had 2 friends bail on me i have 1 general ,1 VIH and 2 xl shirts anyone interested?


 are you willing to part with the shirts


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

would like to keep together


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

heinelec said:


> would like to keep together


 i understand i thought i would give it a shot i just sold 2 of my cigarnut tickets because friends could not go


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

that sucks i should have made the pay upfront now im out money. i have nut tickets. had a nice customer today gave me a COHIBA just finished.:smoke2:


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

try ebay its your best shot i sold mine in 2 days


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Serious here in Houston is doing a big to-to this weekend with WAY less hassle. Most of the big names will be in attendance and the ticketing is totally straightforward. I'm sorry you guys feel like you are getting the runaround.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

One week, I'm excited


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Chubno said:


> One week, I'm excited


me2. first-timer (been to the famous smoke shop cigar expo once).


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

tuelle said:


> me2. first-timer (been to the famous smoke shop cigar expo once).


I haven't been to the Famous Smoke Expo. It would be good to know which one you thought is better after you go to CigarFest. This is my second CigarFest. Last year I went alone. This year I have 5 other friends coming with me. I think that fact will even make it better.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Must say I am a little jealous.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Chubno said:


> I haven't been to the Famous Smoke Expo. It would be good to know which one you thought is better after you go to CigarFest. This is my second CigarFest. Last year I went alone. This year I have 5 other friends coming with me. I think that fact will even make it better.


I'll let you know!

P.S. Love the Spurgeon quote in your sig.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

tuelle said:


> I'll let you know!
> 
> P.S. Love the Spurgeon quote in your sig.


Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you. The Charles Spurgeon was a great preacher and enjoyed his cigars too.


----------



## TheTixx (Aug 24, 2009)

Heading out in a few hours cant wait!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just arrived!


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

party hard great times good night.:target::hat::new_all_coholic:met rocky patel


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

CF was not worth it this year IMHO. The quality of the event went down every year for the last few years.

Here are my complaints:

* Quality of cigars/vendors is way down. Most cigars were robusto or corona. I walked away with 40 cigars. 5 I would/do buy currently. 5-10 are acceptable. 5-10 may pass for yard work. The rest are junk. I guess this is why they stopped listing the vendors...

* CI made the event feel like a cheap swap meet/gun bash. Pushing products in your face using models that really aren't hot. The shirt of my back was a joke. The music was ok but insanely loud. The food was a little worse but still acceptable.

* I'm not sure about the number of people they let in, but the lines and management were bad. I had VIH and it was the same as a normal ticket, just earlier. It seems they expanded it just to push more people through.

* They stopped selling boxes for deals and made bad samplers instead.

Don't get me wrong, it's still a fun event. Especially if it's your first time. After going a few times I just feel it's going downhill a little and they are losing focus. Since the only other option is the Big Smoke, I guess if you want a mega-herf it's one of the two.

I think I am taking a few years off and maybe hit the Big Smoke/local herf's. Maybe they will get better or this was an off year...


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Chubno said:


> I haven't been to the Famous Smoke Expo. It would be good to know which one you thought is better after you go to CigarFest. This is my second CigarFest. Last year I went alone. This year I have 5 other friends coming with me. I think that fact will even make it better.


I liked CF a lot. I thought it was in many ways better than the FSS Expo (that I went to.) It was certainly bigger with a lot more vendors participating. I didn't find the quality of smokes we got that off-putting and I love corona & robusto sizes anyway. There may be some yardgars in there of course but it will be fun trying them all. I wasn't expecting super premiums and there weren't any (!) I would say that selection of cigars was equal to the FSS offering. The guy I went with and I thought the BBQ was really tasty and it's been a while since I was at FSS but I think I'd give the nod to CF on the main course. FSS Expo may have had better sides. FSS Expo had tickets for beer included and free soda (I think) so I was a little ticked to find all drinks were on me. The did have free bottles of water everywhere (thanks Xikar!) The extras I got as part of the shirt deal were awesome and worth it to me. At FSS Expo we basically walked right in, so I was kind of expecting the same. But here there was a huge line for the general admission for guys like me at 3 PM and the length of the line at 2:30 looked depressing. At gate opening though, the line surprisingly went right in. I think it took like 15 minutes from where we were way back in parking lot line. No sweat. Everyone was friendly and courteous that I ran into.

I did find the samplers available for sale only so-so and I was surprised and dismayed that there weren't box deals. I came prepared to buy and obviously didn't come home with any boxes. I liked that the deals at the FSS Expo were "real" product and not samplers. They could have gotten more money out of me. :razz: But I came home with a boatload of mostly decent sticks and nice accessories just as I expected. So it was a win for me.

We're already making plans to go back next year. What did you think of it?


----------



## dbp (May 4, 2010)

i drove 12 hours to get there only to find hotels.com had screwed up my reservation i had an excellent time at the rocky patel event friday night there was a long ass line just to get in then another 2 hours of lines inside the next day another 12 hour ride home it was definitely worth all the hassle as i had a great time every on i met or just ran into was very friendly the girls were hot the cigars tasty the food good the beer cold the music good all in all a great road trip with the boys while the wives stayed at home


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Same here, I wish they would have had better box deals. I would have been nice to have a deal and not a sample pack with the box. It's on my calendar again for next year.

Blessings



tuelle said:


> I liked CF a lot. I thought it was in many ways better than the FSS Expo (that I went to.) It was certainly bigger with a lot more vendors participating. I didn't find the quality of smokes we got that off-putting and I love corona & robusto sizes anyway. There may be some yardgars in there of course but it will be fun trying them all. I wasn't expecting super premiums and there weren't any (!) I would say that selection of cigars was equal to the FSS offering. The guy I went with and I thought the BBQ was really tasty and it's been a while since I was at FSS but I think I'd give the nod to CF on the main course. FSS Expo may have had better sides. FSS Expo had tickets for beer included and free soda (I think) so I was a little ticked to find all drinks were on me. The did have free bottles of water everywhere (thanks Xikar!) The extras I got as part of the shirt deal were awesome and worth it to me. At FSS Expo we basically walked right in, so I was kind of expecting the same. But here there was a huge line for the general admission for guys like me at 3 PM and the length of the line at 2:30 looked depressing. At gate opening though, the line surprisingly went right in. I think it took like 15 minutes from where we were way back in parking lot line. No sweat. Everyone was friendly and courteous that I ran into.
> 
> I did find the samplers available for sale only so-so and I was surprised and dismayed that there weren't box deals. I came prepared to buy and obviously didn't come home with any boxes. I liked that the deals at the FSS Expo were "real" product and not samplers. They could have gotten more money out of me. :razz: But I came home with a boatload of mostly decent sticks and nice accessories just as I expected. So it was a win for me.
> 
> We're already making plans to go back next year. What did you think of it?


----------

